# Advice for beekeeping?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I work predominately with a company that installs annual flowers at golf courses (our goats are a side project). We have been promoting butterfly gardens, but now I want to see about promoting beekeeping at golf courses. Does anyone have any advice on how to get into beekeeping?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Start with your local beekeeping chapter. Go to meetings and talk to people. They usually have once a month meetings.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

MMMM, public at large and bees... I'm thinking, not a great idea, from someone who's father-in-law was so allergic to bees he couldn't even eat honey, in any form, without his neck swelling to the point of cutting off his breath. 

You might start with Mason bees, they are stingless and easy to keep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, there is risk in hurting or even killing someone if severely allergic.

We did bee's, it is a lot of work and there is law, that they cannot be within so many feet from roads or the public.

If a golf ball hits a hive for example or the queen is too hot, there is risk of someone getting hurt or worse.

In the winter, they will have to be fed.

Mites are sometimes a problem or a certain types of moth will kill them. 

The almond orchard producers are spraying a chemical for their tree's which kill bee's, so you will have to watch for that.

Plus, you will have to take out the honey because a bee hive only has so much room or add a 2nd story to it, but then again it will fill as well eventually. Making the hive very heavy when honey is loaded in there. It is so hard for two people to manually move them.

You will have to have your name and phone number in each box as well.

You will have to buy a bee suit, smoker, tools ect. Honey extractor of some sort.
Use Bee go, to get the bee''s to go to the bottom of the hive, so you can work with them.

There is a lot involved with bee's.

We sold ours off, due to the scare of the killer bee's.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

A great way to start is to go to bee college.

http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/bee_college.shtml

That is the one my husband and I have attended a few times. It's been really informative and helpful. We've kept bees for about 2 years now.

Also, I've gotten bees from a few sources and www.gabees.com are my favorite. They have a package where you get the tools and hive kind of all in one. That worked well for us. I don't use a full suit. A thick pair of pants, boots and sweatshirt to go along with the gloves and veiled hat work fine for just a few hives.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've kept bees for several years now...I took a course thru the local beekeeping chapter. It has been very easy (or I've been very lucky) and the honey is super!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Many golf courses are beginning to keep honey bees and plant wildflower areas for them in particular. Think its a great idea. I keep bees and I tried at my course but management was worried someone would get stung! Actually, bees dont go around looking for a fight, and its not a real worry. In our plantings I see honey bees all the time that come from hives near our property and no one has been stung! They are already there! Most courses place a simple post so people know, esp if they are allergic, and keep the hives where they wont be bothered - out of play. 
To get started its best to join a bee keeping club, visit bee keepers, and maybe after learning the basics, get your own hive for the experience. Then start your plan. You will also need a plan to educate the management and members about honey bees. Also, talk with the supts at the courses you are working with now - they can advise you who may be doing it and from them you may get some very valuable info and guidance.
I wish I had been allowed to do it, as I have seen other courses have successful programs - it can work, and I think its a great idea that can compliment your butterfly plantings.
And as for goats, many courses rent or own goats for brush control, so ... another avenue to consider. 
Good luck!


----------

